# Burstner 647 Extra seatbelts ????



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Has anyone managed to fit extra seat belts on the side facing bench seat on a Burstner 647 ? I know the water tank is under the seat but is there any way of fitting lap belts in this position ? It seems crazy that just about every 6 birth motorhome we have looked at comes with 4 seatbelts I guess you have to decide which of your passengers can die in a crash ???
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
Side facing seats are safer without lap belts which can cause hip damage, although not illegal to use, side facing seats cannot ever be recommended as a safe or comfortable way to travel. 

If this is a purchasing criteria then there are 4 and 6 berth vans that have a pullman layout that can actually seat 6 with proper diagonal seat belts.


----------

